# Ppg guide to refinishing.



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://us.ppgrefinish.com/getmedia/...93383d9/guide_RefinishingAssumptions.pdf.aspx

Thought this may be of help to some on refinishing.


----------

